# Paddle Valve Installs



## Patch27 (Mar 28, 2008)

Let's see the pics of where you guys are running your paddle valves


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

This is something i have been considering also. What do you guys think that have them? How long does it take for the car to raise up and let down?


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

bump for more pics!
pretty good option for budget


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

paddles off in the distance in this pic..


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

the back of the paddle switches are barb fittings right? Do you just push the airlines into them?


----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

jimothy cricket said:


> paddles off in the distance in this pic..


Looks really good man Gratz


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

firebert said:


> the back of the paddle switches are barb fittings right? Do you just push the airlines into them?


 It's a really strong push, but yes, that's basically how it goes. I'll try to remember to get some pics of my switches soon.


----------

